# Making knifes and broadheads from saw blades?



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

I just saw yesterday that Wal-Mart has the reinforced dremmel cut off wheels, Their alittle bit more thicker than the ones that come with the dremmel itself. They come in a pack of 5 for $5.87.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

chinnookbuster said:


> I just saw yesterday that Wal-Mart has the reinforced dremmel cut off wheels, Their alittle bit more thicker than the ones that come with the dremmel itself. They come in a pack of 5 for $5.87.


Sweet...I already have some of these, they will work? Also, does dremmel make an attachment or piece that can be used to shape/rough sharpen the peice with before using a stone?


----------



## Ten10point (May 1, 2008)

*Dremel*

Go to ebay and look for cut off wheels. You can get 50 for about $10.00 They are not dremel but are exactly the same as their reinforced wheel.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

You could also use a hacksaw.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

That might be a better option to make cleaner straighter more precise cuts Ruger. What could I use to begin putting on an edge?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Flyboy718 said:


> That might be a better option to make cleaner straighter more precise cuts Ruger. What could I use to begin putting on an edge?


Files.


First you fill use the files to finish the profile to the exact shape. Then, you can use the files to shape the bezels and profile the edge.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I saw a couple posts on here about the saw blade broadheads not being very durable...does anybody have any first hand actual experience with this? I can't imagine why not. Also, do you _have_ to heat treat them or could you get by without this...and if so, how do you go about doing that?


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes you have to heat treat them.First you have to normalize them which is heat them to non magnetic temp( around 1450 deg.) then let air cool to black color. Then you haveto heat to non mag. again and cool in oil. Then stick in the oven at about 400 deg for about an hour and then let air cool. You want to do all of your sanding before you harden. There is a lot of info about it here on AT.


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh yea they are verry durable if heat treated right.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

driller86 said:


> Yes you have to heat treat them.First you have to normalize them which is heat them to non magnetic temp( around 1450 deg.) then let air cool to black color. Then you haveto heat to non mag. again and cool in oil. Then stick in the oven at about 400 deg for about an hour and then let air cool. You want to do all of your sanding before you harden. There is a lot of info about it here on AT.


Holy cow! 1450 degrees....what can I use that the average Joe has laying around to heat something up to that temperature? What kinda oil do you use, I have vegetable, olive and Crisco:darkbeer: LOL!

For just deer, I don't see a saw blade cut into a broadhead size piece failing on a deer. On really big animals like elk I could see this, but I dunno about deer?


----------



## uwharrie1 (Feb 18, 2010)

*saw blades*

j have seen several knives from saw blades. they hold an edge very well. a buddy made me a very nice one i use whenever we are camping. hacksaw blades make a neat knife as well.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

What type of steel are most circular/table saw blades made of?


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Most of them are L-6 but you can do a search for junkyard steels on the net.


----------



## woodman (Aug 12, 2005)

You could make a knife from a file. I have made one that way. It has to be heat treated to draw out some of the hardness otherwise it is too brittle.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Flyboy718 said:


> I want to try to make a knife and some broadheads from some old used sawblades. What do you use to cut the pattern out of the saw blade...I have minimal tools. Could it be done with a dremel?


I've used a dremmel and a 4" grinder for knifes. Broadheads will be alot harder to make being so small and nothing to hold on too. Table vise to hold it down. You could use a C-clamp (cheap way). Wear eye protection and run the dremmel on the highest setting. Let the speed do the cutting. For shaping the blade I use a belt sander w/ 80grit. 400-600grit , steelwool for finishing. A lansky knife sharperner for putting on the edge. I use a 20degree angle.
You can temper them with a regular weber charcoal grill. If you have a aircompressor run a tube up throught the vent holes in the bottom to blow on the coals.
Get it red hot. Don't leave it in too long or it may warp. Then lower it in a coffee can with either salt water or used auto oil (oil will burn so don't get your eyebrows to close). I prefer the salt water as I don't have to scrub it before putting in 400 degree oven. Wife wouldn't like the smell of cooking motoroil in the house.


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

heat treat?


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

I have NO experience, but I've been told that LEAF SPRINGS are AWESOME for making knives, as for BH's, you could probably use the blades for a utility knife and shape them to what you want I'd think.......:noidea:


----------



## Alpinbogen (Jun 18, 2009)

About 7 years ago, I made a bunch of broadheads from cheap circular saw blades. I calculated the surface area I need to hit the weight I wanted. They came out pretty close, if just a little light from grinding/filing more of the edges than I anticipated. I cut the saw blades into a couple of big pieces with a relative's mechanical cutter. Then I cut the heads to shape with a hacksaw and Dremel tool cutoff wheels. Lots of work! I didn't do any heat treating as mentioned above. I just ground, then filed the edges sharp. I hafted them to my ash arrows with epoxy and stainless wire. I used them on groundhogs that summer and killed 2 whitetails with them in the fall. One lodged so deeply into the far leg bone of one deer that it took quite a bit of wrestling with a pair of pliers to get it free. I've since used similar trade points that I've purchased to great affect as well.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Alpinbogen :darkbeer:, thats awesome nice deer with all homemade stuff


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Wow!*

Alpinbogen: That is truly an amazing feat and my hats off to you! Thanks for your info on the broadheads...:thumbs_up I finally got around to cutting out my first design the other day, I cut it out of a table saw blade and I think I am going to try a circular saw blade like you since the table saw 'broadhead' is WAY too thick. I don't have a grain scale, but I would guess it probably weighs somewhere in the neighborhood of 300-400 grains. I am still gonna finish it out and it may come out ok as I grind and sharpen. I am going to go the route of using some type of furrel for mine and maybe drill two small holes and use little screws. I am trying to find some steel points that are long enough to fashion a furrel in the way I just described. I am going to look at blunts and see if any may fit the bill.


----------



## Thayes (Mar 21, 2010)

Amazing, looks like a lot of work, but might have to try this.


----------

